# المحاضرة الاولي و الثانية والثالثة لطلبة اولي طبية القاهرة



## ميدو رجب (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيكم يا شباب احلي منتدي ,كل سنه وانتم طيبين ,انا جبتلكم محاضرات البيولوجي بتاعت الدكتور شبل شعلان بصيغة ppt يعني power point ,واذا اي حد لقي مشكله فيهم يا ريت يبلغني 

الرابط في المرفقات 

​


----------



## ميدو رجب (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*المحاضرة الثالثة لطلبة اولي طبية القاهرة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيكم يا شباب احلي منتدي ,كل سنه وانتم طيبين ,انا جبتلكم محاضرات البيولوجي بتاعت الدكتور شبل شعلان بصيغة ppt يعني power point ,واذا اي حد لقي مشكله فيهم يا ريت يبلغني 

الرابط في المرفقات 

​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ ميدو .

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك بك .

لقد قمنا بدمج الدروس لعدم التشتت .

البغدادي


----------



## am_em (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نسيم الخلد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على المحاضرات المميزة
لاتحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## م/حسام (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*إضــــــــــــــــافة*

بارك الله فيك أخى ميدو 
وإليك منهج الدكتور شبل للترم الأول 

ملاحظة : الورق كامل لمنهج الترم الأول وعليك متابعة الدكتور لمعرفة الملغى أو المكرر لكم

إضغط هنا للتحميــــــــــــــــل


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## ahmed ezzat (9 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر على الموضوع وياريت لو في أنتومي
كمان


----------



## المسلم84 (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## اسيره الاحلام (11 أغسطس 2008)

معلش الملف عندي مش شغال 
ممكن تقول لي ليه؟؟


----------



## غدات ليبيا (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووور و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسيره الاحلام (14 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن اي باشمهندس او باشمهندس تقول ليه الملفات المحاضرات مش شغاله
هل العيب من عندي ولا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## هندسه اتصالات (21 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتم ياجماعه انا عضوه جديده بالمنتدى وطالبه المساعده ...من احد اعضاء المنتدى وخاصه طلبه هندسه القاهره قسم طبيه او اتصالات ..انا خريجه كليه الهندسه بكاليريوس هندسه اتصالات جامعه المنصوره 2008وسمعت انه ممكن طلبه اتصالات ياخدوا دبلومه 6 شهور هندسه طبيه فى كليه الهندسه جامعه القاهره.....هل ده صحيح ياريت لو حد يقولى التفاصيل والشروط لو فى شروط والتكاليف اد ايه وموعد بدء التقديم .......وهل دى هتكون مفيده بالنسبالى او سهل انى اخدها وهل بعدها هحتاج تدعيم بالكورسات ...وياريت تراعوا انى من المنصوره هل اماكن التدريب هنا متاحه وهل هلاقى فرصه شغل هنا بعد التخرج معلش ياجماعه انا عارفه انى تقلت عليكوا بس انا مشكلتى انى هنا مش عارفه اسأل عن حاجه وارجو انكوا تساعدونى ..وجزاكو الله كل خير...


----------



## ahmed ezzat (22 أغسطس 2008)

عاى فكرة أ،ـ ممكن تقتحمي مجال الأجهزة الطبية من غير ما تخدي دبلومة لو قدمتي في اي شركة ا لو كان عندك شوية معلومات عن الأجهزة الطبية وانتي مكن تحصليها من المنتدى


----------

